# DTG Printer: UN-TS-M03 - Chinese Manufacturer.



## outbreak123 (May 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Maybe you can help me.

Recently i have purchased a DTG printer, the printer originates from a company called: Unquie.

The model is: UN-TS-M03

Basically i purchased this printer from an eBay sale "Sold as seen, untested" i only paid a few hundred quid so not much lost at all.

I got the printer home and connected it to the mains, the printer functions as it should, the only problem i have sourced is the feeding system does not work, i found a number of gears within a stepper motor to be broken, this i am currently working on fixing, once this is fixed everything should function correctly.

This then brings me onto my next issue:

1) The printer came complete with bottles of ink/paint - however it was not supplied with cartridges, does anyone know what the compatible cartridges are for this printer?

2) I require the drivers/software for this printer, is it based on a particular Epson model?

Any help much appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Adam.


----------



## outbreak123 (May 1, 2010)

Its ok, i've answered all questions myself now, its based on a Lexmark 640 series.


----------



## outbreak123 (May 1, 2010)

Printer heads and everything seems to work ok, it recieves messages from the computer ok... just need to replace this damn stepper motor.


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

Good luck with the repair.

Check this site for info about stepper motors
CNCzone.com-Machinist Community Forums - Welcome Page


----------



## glen48 (Jan 3, 2012)

search he web they are still in business and let me know how you went with the machine??


----------

